# spare wheel for diplomat



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking for a spare wheel for monaco diplomat anybody out there that
can help


----------



## 97007 (Dec 21, 2005)

Just been through this situation with a Holiday Rambler. Informed that to import one from USA was £500, then found out that the wheels used on later (tubeless) Volvo F86 & F88 lorries were suitable, had some difficulty finding one, but managed eventually. 
Ray....Birdseye


----------

